# ideas on pest & disease control in greenhouse



## L I Jane (Sep 24, 2012)

I have just run out of my combination Orthenex disease & insect control which isn't available anymore. I would love to hear what others are using on their big collections in the greenhouse to eradicate scale, mealy bugs etc.& also as a preventative.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2012)

My combo of Neem oil, alcohol, Lavender oil soap, and Merit 75 seems to work well, I just have to keep a look out for breakouts after a while. Oh wait, I dont have a greenhouse.


----------



## abax (Sep 25, 2012)

Orthene Wettable Powder 97% is an excellent systemic
insecticide. I use it as a drench rather than a spray. Your
gh will stink for a couple of days though.


----------



## Ray (Sep 26, 2012)

I never apply insecticides as a preventive measure, as that is one of the better ways to help breed resistant strains.

I rotate chemicals - acephate (Orthene), imidicloprid (Merit) as systemics, usually mixed with kinoprene-s (Enstar AQ - an insect growth regulator), SucraShield as a topical, especially as safe as it is to use, and today I will be "going in" (full-face respirator in place) with Bugitol, as I saw some Boisduval scale and a couple of bush snails, and it will kill everything.


----------



## tim (Sep 26, 2012)

Safari is imo the best systemic on the market...


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for all who have answered.It gives me something to go on.
Geez ,Tim, this stuff is really expensive!


----------



## tim (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah but it's super low-dose, like 1/2 tsp per gallon sprayed as systemic...share it with someone else or contact a grower and see if you can get a small amount...you spent alot for the plants, right?


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Tim--that does sound economical when you only use 1/2 tsp per gal in sprayer.


----------



## tim (Sep 26, 2012)

it is marketed for systemic control of insects on trees, which is why you would need 3 pounds of it...i shudder to think how long that would last in a hobby greenhouse situation...


----------

